# Closet CFL Growbox



## anonymous (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey guys my last attempt at growing just in my closet didn't work out so well... so this time I decided to be official and actually build a grow box to keep the light in.  It started off as a sketch and went from there... but it's pretty self explanatory.  I ended up making it 1.5 ft. deep by 1.5 ft. wide by 4 feet tall.  I am using 4 42 watt CFL bulbs producing around 10k lumens.  It's going to be cooled by some computer fans but I haven't decided where to put them yet.  One will certainly be placed on the light board ******* hot air straight up though.  The light board is raised using pegs so that it will keep the light in the plant area and also is easy to adjust.

My first grow journal with it can be found here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15334

Pics:






















What do you think?  Where should I put some fans?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jul 24, 2007)

One down lower on the box and one at the top of the box to exhaust the hot air.


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 24, 2007)

Very nice...BUT I have a couple questions for you

1. The holes you drilled so you can higher the lights up, do the holes go right through the wood??

2.  How many inches is it from each hole?


----------



## triprey (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice start! I want to follow this thread as see how it turns out. Good Luck!


----------



## anonymous (Jul 24, 2007)

That's what I'm going to do for sure with the fans... thanks!

jc... 1) yes. the actual white paneling is a thin pressed wood material for some specialty purpose.  the box and dowel holes are reinforced with other thicker wood though.  the holes go all the way thru though like you said and the dowels just push in or pull out.  the holes wont let light out as it moves up because the light panel is more or less light-tight and will be located below any open holes. as i move the light panel up i will use white electric tape to cover the holes.  2) The first hole starts 8 inches up because I figured space for pots.  From there on for about 1 foot there are holes every 3 inches.  Then after that they go to 6 inch increments to the top.  The holes were a pain to drill so I kept them to a minimum... also the white paneling liked to chip when under a drill bit which I didn't want obviously.


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'm going to be tagging along and possibly making a box the same I really liked how yours is!


----------



## jcolvv89 (Jul 25, 2007)

Your not putting a top to this?


----------



## anonymous (Jul 25, 2007)

Np man.  And there is no top of the box but in a way, the board that the lights are mounted on, _*is*_the top since it seals the light as it moves up.


----------

